
How to Get Trending Tweets in Any Country with Python and Tweepy - ethink
https://www.ezzeddinabdullah.com/posts/how-to-get-trending-tweets-in-any-country-with-python-and-tweepy
======
ethink
A tutorial about using Tweepy, an API wrapper for twitter, to get trends. I
also explain the difference between authentication and authorization when
using Twitter API and some best practices.

I've added share buttons for most social media, please feel free to share it
in any platform :)

